
Tony Robbins hot coal walk injures dozens, authorities say - psychonaut420
http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/24/us/tony-robbins-hot-coal-walkers-burned/index.html
======
venomsnake
30 with minor burn out of 7000 ... not that bad. So a sensationalist headline.

As a person living in country where that kind of stuff is a tradition - this
is very simple and safe trick.

